# One step further.....



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

On Wednesday I've found a folder in the truck with the note "Please get this notarized".....

It was the Waiver of Service (acknowledgment that I've received the petition of divorce).....

I went right back inside and asked him "So this is it ??? No second chance ???"....

He said in a calm voice "It's just the waiver...."....

I said again "What does that mean ??? Do I get a second chance or not ???"....he answered "Maybe.....maybe not....please get it signed....it's just the waiver so you don't get served at work".....

My stomach was a big, huge freakin knot.....

I didn't get it signed yet so yesterday I had a note on the board "Please put the notarized paper on my desk".....

I was wondering why he was in such a hurry and googled time lines for those waivers, but wasn't too successful...some said there is one and some said there isn't any.....

I asked him this morning why he's in such a hurry about it and he said, because there is a time line....now I don't know his lawyer told him this or what, but I said "Fine"....

I just got it notarized and gave it to him, so now he's one step further towards his original goal.....   

I'm thinking he's not 100% decided on divorce yet, because if he was, he wouldn't have said "Maybe" when I asked him for a second chance...he would've said "I don't want to talk about this now !!!".....

But being in limbo sucks big time !!!!!!!

I know I said I was letting him go, but it's so hard when you get along so well and you realize the end might be near  ....

I guess it's up to him now.....I hope he'll at least put it on hold for a while......


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Ya know what? I let go and I feel a lot better. I didn't think that would be possible and I know it runs contrary to a lot of what I've said to you before, but I feel better just not putting up the fight anymore. We're done and I'm relieved.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

A couple of notes, Dale&Alex: 

1) Many, not all, states have a deadline of 30 days for service. In layman's terms that means he files the divorce and then he has 30 days to serve you or the divorce is basically thrown out and he'd have to start over. If you do not sign the waiver, as time goes by (say day 20) he could then go to the sheriff's office and arrange to have an off-duty officer hand you the papers in public. Then the off-duty officer signs a paper that says "Yep, I gave her the divorce papers. She has them."

2) Several folks here on the site have discovered that some spouses are trying a new trick on the "Waiver of Service." The "Waiver of Service" basically used to mean: "By signing this paper, I, the respondent, agree to accept the papers and won't make my spouse use a sheriff or other adult to serve me."  

HOWEVER what some very tricky disloyal spouses have done is to customize the "Waiver of Service" to say that the respondent waives their rights for the rest of the divorce trial and agrees to accept the divorce as it is outlined in the filing!!   So in layman's terms, rather than waiving the requirement to be served by a sheriff, the loyal is waiving their RIGHTS IN THE DIVORCE!!

So if you did not already do so, I would *EXTREMELY STRONGLY* recommend that you read the waiver very carefully and if you have any hint that it may say "I waive my rights for the divorce" then get thee to an attorney pronto!


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

Its been 2 months to the "T" since H told me he was nto happy and wanted a divorce, we are going on Thursday to finalize paper work for the divorce... its gonna suck...but you can't fight against a wall...they wont listen so why prolong this? 90 days from Thursday I will be officially divorced..... hard pill to swallow


----------

